# WoW-Datenbank



## Zahleb (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

in der WoW-Datenbank tauchen derzeit einige NPCs nicht auf. Beispielsweise die Elite-Haustiere wie Dos-Ryga.

Auch einge Quests führen zu einer Fehlermeldung, wie http://wowdata.buffe...en-Buch-I-32604


Noch eine Frage zu der Kommentarfunktion: Kann man diese formatieren ? Irgendwie finde ich da die Funktion/Beschreibung nicht. Vielleicht kann man auch icons einbauen, wie das auch bei Wowhead gemacht wird ?


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2013)

Zahleb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in der WoW-Datenbank tauchen derzeit einige NPCs nicht auf. Beispielsweise die Elite-Haustiere wie Dos-Ryga.



An dem Problem wird zur Zeit gearbeitet - Blizzard hat vor einiger Zeit ein paar Sachen geändert, die die Aktualisierung geschossen haben.



> Auch einge Quests führen zu einer Fehlermeldung, wie http://wowdata.buffe...en-Buch-I-32604



**Ist repariert**



> Noch eine Frage zu der Kommentarfunktion: Kann man diese formatieren ? Irgendwie finde ich da die Funktion/Beschreibung nicht. Vielleicht kann man auch icons einbauen



**Ist eingefügt**


----------



## Zahleb (25. Juni 2013)

Spitze 

*fleißkärtchen verteilt*


----------

